# All Slavic languages: grade - grader



## Encolpius

Hello, do you have any short, informal, slang words for each grades and graders in school in your languages? 
I am not sure about the *Czech*, but will give it a try. 

1st grade > prvňák (grade and pupils, too)
2nd > druhák
3rd > třeťák
4th > čtvrťák
5th > páťák
6th > šesťák
7th > sedmák
8th > osmák
9th > deváťák 

(I am not much interested if you use Latin words,like Czechs know, too: prima, sekunda, tercie, etc...)


----------



## marco_2

I think in Polish we have only *pierwszaki *for 1st grade students. In some schools they are also called *koty *(cats) but this word is taken from the army slang and can be associated with bullying, which is not good of course.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

1 - prvák (m.) / prváčka (f.)
2 - druhák / druháčka
3 - tretiak / tretiačka
4 - štvrták / štvrtáčka
5 - piatak / piatačka
6 - šiestak / šiestačka
7 - siedmak / siedmačka
8 - ôsmak / ôsmačka
9 - deviatak / deviatačka

These are used only for pupils / students.


----------



## Jeki

In Serbian, we use these one, only for pupils, as in Slovak:
1. prvak (m.) / prvakinja (f.)
2. drugak/drugakinja
3. trećak/trećakinja
4. četvrtak/četvrtakinja
5. petak/petakinja
6. šestak/šestakinja
7. sedmak/sedmakinja
8. osmak/osmakinja

As you can see, in Serbia we have 8 years system (in primary education of course).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

1 - prvošolec (m.) [colloquially also: prvček] / prvošolka (f.) 
2 - drugošolec / drugošolka
3 - tretješolec / tretješolka
4 - četrtošolec / četrtošolka
5 - petošolec / petošolka
6 - šestošolec / šestošolka
7 - sedmošolec / sedmošolka
8 - osmošolec / osmošolka
9 - devetošolec / devetošolka



Azori said:


> Slovak:
> 
> 1 - prvák (m.)





Jeki said:


> In Serbian, we use these one, only for pupils, as in Slovak:
> 1. prvak (m.)



This is a (partial) false friend with Slovenian, where *prvak* refers to a champion only.


----------



## itreius

Croatian

1. prvašm / prvašicaf / prvašićdiminutive
2. drugaš / drugašica / drugašić
3. trećaš / trećašica / trećašić
4. četvrtaš / četvrtašica / četvrtašić
5. petaš / petašica / petašić
6. šestaš / šestašica / šestašić
7. sedmaš / sedmašica / sedmašić
8. osmaš / osmašica / osmašić

For some of the graders, the diminutive forms are more common in use.


----------



## bibax

Czech (addendum):

The diminutive of *prvňák* is *prvňáček* (used only for the elementary school). Other diminutives (druháček, třeťáček, ..., deváťáček) are not in common use. The feminine forms are also possible (prvňačka, ..., deváťačka), with no diminutives.

*Osmák* is also a Chilean animal (Octodon degus).

*Druhák* is also a kind of wine, _matolinové víno_ (matolina = pomace).

Russian:

From my childhood I remember the Russian book and movie _*Первоклассница*_ (the Czech title Odvážná školačka became quite common expression in our country).


----------



## Thomas1

marco_2 said:


> I think in Polish we have only *pierwszaki *for 1st grade students. In some schools they are also called *koty *(cats) but this word is taken from the army slang and can be associated with bullying, which is not good of course.


I think that, today, we only use 'pierwszak' for 1st grade students in common parlance; we do have, however, names for formers (graders) in other years too.


pierwszak 
drugak 
trzeciak 
czwartak 
piątak 
szóstak 
siódmak 
ósmak 
 I would say that, except for 'pierwszak' these are more potential words rather than in common use (although it's been a while since I graduated from primary school and may not be up-to-date on this and they are mainly used colloquially in this milieu).
We also have the usual forms:

 pierwszoklasista 
drugoklasista 
trzecioklasista 
czwartoklasista 
piątoklasista 
szóstoklasista 
siódmoklasista 
ósmoklasista


----------



## Encolpius

Quite strange you use "today" in Polish...What do you mean by today? They sounds same as Czech or Slovak, do they sounds archaic now? And were they use e.g. in the 50s or before WWII? I cannot understand why they aren't popular any longer.....


----------



## Sobakus

In Russian the standard suffix is _классник/ница_, and the informal one is _клашка_, no gender distincion, hence:

1. Первоклассник - первоклашка
2. Второклассник - второклашка
3. Третьеклашка
4. This one I've never heard, in my generation there was no fourth grade for some reason
5. Пятиклашка
6. Шестиклашка
7. Семиклашка
8. Восьмиклашка
9. Девятиклашка
10. Десятиклашка
11. Одиннадцатиклашка

The last three aren't very common for obvious reasons


----------



## bibax

Czech (one more addendum):

The 1st grade is *prvák* (prvňák is a pupil):

Chodím *do prváku*, *do druháku*, etc. (common in the high schools and universities).


----------



## Thomas1

Encolpius said:


> Quite strange you use "today" in Polish...What do you mean by today? They sounds same as Czech or Slovak, do they sounds archaic now? And were they use e.g. in the 50s or before WWII? I cannot understand why they aren't popular any longer.....


 In modern Polish we only use 'pierwszak'. The other words, formed similarly to it, aren't used (at least to my experience). 
I don't remember as far back as the fifties, but I have come across these words in some older sources (_cf._, for instance,_ Słownik języka polskiego_ by W. Doroszewski). I don't know why they aren't used today.


----------



## marco_2

Thomas1 said:


> I think that, today, we only use 'pierwszak' for 1st grade students in common parlance; we do have, however, names for formers (graders) in other years too.
> 
> 
> pierwszak
> drugak
> trzeciak
> czwartak
> piątak
> szóstak
> siódmak
> ósmak



Never in my life have I heard such forms (I haven't seen them in old literature either) apart from _pierwszak _of course. For me _czwartacy _associates only with our 19th century soldiers of the 4th infantry regiment and _piątak _with a coin (a fiver). Although I must admit that an old Polish-English dictionary among others gives such an explanation (i.e. _piątak - _a fifth-form pupil) but I haven't found the word _drugak._


----------



## DenisBiH

Jeki said:


> In Serbian, we use these one, only for pupils, as in Slovak:
> 1. prvak (m.) / prvakinja (f.)
> 2. drugak/drugakinja
> 3. trećak/trećakinja
> 4. četvrtak/četvrtakinja
> 5. petak/petakinja
> 6. šestak/šestakinja
> 7. sedmak/sedmakinja
> 8. osmak/osmakinja
> 
> As you can see, in Serbia we have 8 years system (in primary education of course).





itreius said:


> Croatian
> 
> 1. prvašm / prvašicaf / prvašićdiminutive
> 2. drugaš / drugašica / drugašić
> 3. trećaš / trećašica / trećašić
> 4. četvrtaš / četvrtašica / četvrtašić
> 5. petaš / petašica / petašić
> 6. šestaš / šestašica / šestašić
> 7. sedmaš / sedmašica / sedmašić
> 8. osmaš / osmašica / osmašić
> 
> For some of the graders, the diminutive forms are more common in use.



I know only of the word _prva*č*ić _in Bosnian, while for me _prvak _means only "champion". As for other terms, they may exist (_drugačić _etc.), but I don't think they are much used.


----------



## Jeki

DenisBiH said:


> I know only of the word _prva*č*ić _in Bosnian, while for me _prvak _means only "champion". As for other terms, they may exist (_drugačić _etc.), but I don't think they are much used.



In Serbian, apart that meaning ("champion") you can often hear "đak prvak" or "prvaci su danas krenuli u školu". So it is really widely used. "Prvačić" is a diminutive of "prvak". But I have never heard "drugačić".


----------



## Encolpius

Thomas1 said:


> In modern Polish we only use 'pierwszak'. The other words, formed similarly to it, aren't used (at least to my experience).
> I don't remember as far back as the fifties, but I have come across these words in some older sources (_cf._, for instance,_ Słownik języka polskiego_ by W. Doroszewski). I don't know why they aren't used today.



Really inteersting, and if you don't use them, they are old-fashioned, how come you knew them all.


----------



## Thomas1

marco_2 said:


> Never in my life have I heard such forms (I haven't seen them in old literature either) apart from _pierwszak _of course. For me _czwartacy _associates only with our 19th century soldiers of the 4th infantry regiment and _piątak _with a coin (a fiver). Although I must admit that an old Polish-English dictionary among others gives such an explanation (i.e. _piątak - _a fifth-form pupil) but I haven't found the word _drugak._


Give yourself a browse of the dictionary I mentioned in one of my previous posts (it gives some samples from literature). I must admit that some of them sound strange to me, e.g. 'drugak'. However, given the right context, it looks up to the mark. From the mentioned dictionary:





> _uczn._ a) «uczeń drugiej klasy; drugoklasista»: My drugacy zwyciężyliśmy pierwszaków (...) ja jeżeli dostałem, to tylko przez omyłkę, nie liczy się... Herz B. Samow. 50.


I agree that some of these words have other meanings, and these are more preponderant today.



Encolpius said:


> Really inteersting, and if you don't use them, they are old-fashioned, how come you knew them all.


I'm not sure I'd call them 'old-fashioned', Encolpius. I think that an 'old-fashioned' word is a word that you can still hear, once in a while, at least, in modern language. However, I, and, as it seems, Marco too haven't heard them in modern Polish. I remembered these forms because I had stumbled upon them somewhere and they seemed interesting due to their uniqueness. These are rather rare cases, though. Hence, in one of my previous posts, I used the word 'potential' (as far as modern Polish goes). But that's just one opinon of a Polish speaker, so wait till others voice theirs.


----------



## LilianaB

marco_2 said:


> Never in my life have I heard such forms (I haven't seen them in old literature either) apart from _pierwszak _of course. For me _czwartacy _associates only with our 19th century soldiers of the 4th infantry regiment and _piątak _with a coin (a fiver). Although I must admit that an old Polish-English dictionary among others gives such an explanation (i.e. _piątak - _a fifth-form pupil) but I haven't found the word _drugak._




I haven't either. There is _trojak_, or perhaps even _trzeciak_, but these are dances -- folk dances.


----------



## Thomas1

marco_2 said:


> [...]For me _czwartacy _associates only with our 19th century soldiers of the 4th infantry regiment [...]


I think there are two possibilities to form the plural in this case: 'czwartacy' or 'czwartaki'.


----------



## LilianaB

The 19th century soldiers were _czwartacy_. _Czwartaki_ -- may be types of buildings, somehow divided in four -- I don't know the exact construction details. A child who goes to the first garde is _pierwszoklasista_. I don't think there are equivalents for every grade -- naturally -- the rest is just quite artificial -- never used constructions. Uczeń drugiej klasy -- would be the term for a second grader, etc.


----------

